
The Norwegian Art of the Packed Lunch - fogus
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20190103-the-norwegian-art-of-the-packed-lunch
======
apotatopot
This is the video they're referencing
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlNmeVK_zLg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlNmeVK_zLg)

also,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18830186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18830186)

